# I'm getting ready>>>>



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Been out playing in the dirt. I ran out of bird poop so I'm gonna add some mushroom compost & till it in. I've grown some good gardens using mushroom compost. Only problem is it usually, is only good for one season.
I've got a 16 x 32 bed that is gonna be used just for my maters. Over the years I have found for one reason are another it grows good maters. Thinking about 30 mater plants ought to do the trick in that bed. 
This 75 degree weather in FEB> is nice for getting the garden ready for hopefully a great spring garden. I'm pumped.:dance:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

ever think about rotating that plot with green beans? maybe beans in the fall?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BertS said:


> ever think about rotating that plot with green beans? maybe beans in the fall?


I rotate my crops but have not grown beans in that plot. I'll probably try that after the spring garden. Two years ago I grew my best crop of maters ever in that spot. It was unreal.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I've always heard to never plant maters in the same row, or garden spot on back to back years, and was just curious if you had tried it.

my maters start on the west side, and work their way east, two rows at a time from one year to the next.

I try to chase them with green beans.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I planted tomatoes in the same row for many consecutive years because it was the only place available at the time. They did good but I did eventually get nematodes.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I love your enthusiasm RB. There's just nothing like growing your own veggies.

Like some mentioned, I rotate my potatoes and tomatoes rows in concert...each move over a row each year followed by beans and legume cover crops.

My cover crops are so thick this year from the rain and mild weather that I'm having trouble disking them back into the soil. Its a great problem. Earth worms everywhere, soil ready to burst with new veggies.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

ML last year I thought I canned enough to get me through, wrong its all gone. Pickles gone, okra gone, maters gone, maters w/okra gone. This year if all goes as planned & god willing I will not get on 2cool & tell yall I'm tired of canning I'll be smiling and canning like there will never be another crop. LOL


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Time to turn the red clover under and get the beds ready.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

ive tried 1000 times but cant get a straight picture.....but im ready


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey! It's right side up


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey rubberback you plant your taters yet?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Hey rubberback you plant your taters yet?


I planted about half of them. Looks like Sunday I'll get the others in the ground. Then finish up the rest of the gardens for the spring planting. 
You planted yours yet?


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Just made rows (see above picture) if it doesn't rain il try to this weekend do you roll yours in ashes?


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

Pivo and kolache said:


> ive tried 1000 times but cant get a straight picture.....but im ready


I think you need a bigger tractor


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

dbanksls said:


> I think you need a bigger tractor


I take my garden seriously


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Just made rows (see above picture) if it doesn't rain il try to this weekend do you roll yours in ashes?


Yup! I used sulphur this year but potash will work.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

I plan on rolling them in ash and maybe filling the hole In with ash.... Are you buying tomato plants? Wife has about 40 plants started in the wash room


----------

